# Kostenpflicht durch  Benachrichtigungs-SMS unter 0160-29.. ?



## Anonymous (25 Januar 2006)

Am Sonntag, dem 22.01.2006 um 9 Uhr 19, erhielt ich einen Anruf auf meinem
Handy durch die Nummer 0160-2996.... Ich habe den Anruf nicht
entgegengenommen, doch zurückgerufen, da ich annahm, dass mich ein Bekannter
angerufen hätte.

Beim Ruckruf der Nr. 0160-2996... lief eine Ansage, die mir auf deutsch und
englisch folgendes mitteilte:

"Der Teilnehmer ist zu Zeit nicht erreichbar. Wenn Sie durch eine SMS
erfahren wollen, wenn der Teilnehmer wieder im Netz ist, dann wählen Sie
bitte die 1."

Nach mehreren erfolglosen Anrufen in den nächsten Tagen musste ich
feststellen, dass mit jedem Telefonat etwa 0,86 Euro Kosten entstanden sind.

Es wird niemals mitgeteilt, dass der Anruf kostenpflichtig ist. Die Ansage
hört sich wie eine normale "Der Teilnehmer ist nicht zu erreichen"-
Mitteilung an.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Methode? Hab ich da einen normalen Provider angerufen oder ist es doch, wie ich mir denke, eine neue Art der [edit]

_aus rechtlichen Gründe editiert 
modaction _


----------



## Wavestar0759 (31 Januar 2006)

Hallo Oliver K,
in dieser Form ist mir die Ansage nicht bekannt. 

Es gibt jedoch seit einiger Zeit einen neuen Service von T-Mobile, sich bei nicht erreichbarem Teilnehmer mittels einer SMS benachrichtigen zu lassen, wenn dieser wieder im Netz ist. Allerdings passiert das nach der Ansage  automatisch, ohne die Eingabe einer Ziffer. Solltest Du ebenfalls Kunde von T-Mobile sein, frag doch mal bei der kostenlosen Kundenhotline (2202 aus dem D1-Netz) nach.

Könnte natürlich sein, dass es sich hier um eine neue "Geschäftsidee" handelt. Ähnliches wird ja auch bei Gewinnmitteilungen am Telefon gemacht. Zur Gewinnanforderung soll man einfach die "0" am Telefon drücken. Ergebnis: Hiermit wird eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung zu einem Diensteanbieter hergestellt. Ging letztes Jahr auf eine 0190-Nummer *auch dann*, wenn in der Telefonanlage oder bei T-Com eine "0190-sperre" eingerichtet war.


----------

